# Mossy Oak's new camo gun kit



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey ya'll,
So I recently traded my Savage Edge out for a Stevens 200 (I know its basically the same gun so sue me) but one of the only problems that I had with it was that it came in a battleship grey stock. See below.







So I thought about buying one of the hydrodipping kits out there and dipping it myslef when I came across this new kit from http://mossyoakgraphics.com. So I checked it out saw that it was offered in I belive 12 of Mossy Oaks various camouflage schemes, was easy to apply and take off and heres the kicker. Its ONLY $25!!! less s+h of course. And they claim that it will fit any single barrel long gun.

SO I ordered a set in Mossy Oak Duck Blind for my new Stevens. And below is the result (sorry thats my PSE bow in the background that I won in a raffle).







They say you can apply this in less than an hours but I took two. I really wanted to make sure that if this was going to be on my gun, then I wanted it to be done right. One of the greatest features of this stuff is that you can peel it up and reapply it if you didnt get it in just the right spot the first time.







Well I think Ive prattled on enough about this but it is great and as you can see it looks awesome. Any questions let me know and I can answer them.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

It looks great!
Was there much trimming or fitting involved?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was there enough left over to do your scope and mounts ?


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

yes and no jj. The thing is is that it comes in sections BUT its actually laid out for a shotgun with pieces for the stock, reciever, forearm and barrel. I called mossy oak and they said you actually combine the reciever and the forearm pieces to make the entire front half of the stock. So it is a pretty good amount of trimming. I did ask them about the reciever for rifles and they're looking at including an extra section in the future. I got around that because they give you about 28" for your barrel (standard turkey length) and my barrel is only 22" so I used the extra 6" to cover my reciever as well.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

No and I wish there would have been there don. But I'd be really nervous about doing that on my scope myself being that you would have to cut it just right and with some severe tolerances though.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Also I should apologize for the frankenstein contraption on top of my scope. its the first model in a refining design for a flashlight mount.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome, well done.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great BG may have to try it out myself.


----------

